# 68 gto paperwork



## Tdracer (Jan 2, 2020)

I found some paperwork for a gto purchased new in Milwaukee. How can I find owner if there is one. Thanks


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Here is an idea. Contact Pontiac Historical Services (PHS Historic Services) and talk to them. I would think they MIGHT be able to determine if they have ever provided info on a specific VIN (and when). That would indicate to me the car is still being cared for by someone.

If yes - they MIGHT be willing to let you know who so you can track the car down. Though that might not be the current owner (as in my case - my PHS was ordered by the previous owner). I'm certain the current owner would be thrilled to get original paperwork and it is very nice of you to make the attempt at finding them.

People in the car hobby are generally pretty cool; but sharing personal info can sometimes be a barrier.

However, it is more likely the GTO went to the scrap heap long ago...


----------



## Tdracer (Jan 2, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> Here is an idea. Contact Pontiac Historical Services (PHS Historic Services) and talk to them. I would think they MIGHT be able to determine if they have ever provided info on a specific VIN (and when). That would indicate to me the car is still being cared for by someone.
> 
> If yes - they MIGHT be willing to let you know who so you can track the car down. Though that might not be the current owner (as in my case - my PHS was ordered by the previous owner). I'm certain the current owner would be thrilled to get original paperwork and it is very nice of you to make the attempt at finding them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tdracer (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks, I may try that or find a local Pontiac guy that wants it. I don’t know where I got the stuff, was just doing some cleaning and found it. Probably came with some project I bought. I know what old papers are all about, I’ve got a 69 Roadrunner Rag Top that came with original title and window sticker.


----------

